

Show HN: My side project is a joke (seriously! you'll smile) - VuongN
http://officecheese.com/
Hi all,<p>I have always wanted to create a community dedicating to creating the work place more positive. Right now, it's only jokes.  I am working on a revision of this that will just place the community page right in front and do away with the landing page. I welcome and appreciate any cheesy thoughts, critiques or suggestions you might have.<p>In the pipeline: jokes, quotes and ideas on how to make the work place more positive!<p>-V.
======
yitchelle
I had a smile on a couple of the jokes. Great work.

~~~
VuongN
Awesome. Thank you for the kind words. Any thoughts/comments to improve would
be lovely. -V.

------
gavinpc
Take my wi-fi — please!

